
I study liars. I've never seen one like Donald Trump - sambeau
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/commentary/ct-donald-trump-liar-20171208-story.html
======
alttab
Comparing self selected data on lying to a malicious political count of lies,
"misleading" statements, and flip flops?

The basis for this article is weak. It's a shit post masquerading as data
science.

